# Need some help>>>>>



## Electro304 (Nov 9, 2004)

I keep getting this code:

P0301- Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected Pending
I replaced All wire, Spark Plugs, and Coil and still idling rough am I missing something?
and
P0432 - Efficiency below threshold bank 2
What do I need to do to get rid of this Help if I make any sense here!!

Oh Its on a 99 A6 Audi Q.


----------



## eurotrash8611 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it's obviously not a spark issue since you apparently took care of that. Based off of your codes, I would guess that cylinder 1 is running lean. Seems more of a fuel issue. Check the resistance and condition of the injector and compare it to spec. Replace with OE if necessary.

Whenever there is a misfire code, always ignore the oxygen sensor code. The O2S code is only present because of the misfire.


----------

